# Foley Catheter Trauma



## KaylaRieken (Jun 1, 2020)

Any ideas for an ICD 10 code?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 1, 2020)

Look at T84.89(XX) and also code what the trauma was.


----------



## debbiesom (Jun 10, 2020)

do not use T84.89  that is for ORTHOPEDIC device

I use

N99.71 accidental puncture during a GU procedure (if there is bleeding due to the cath trauma)
T83.021A   Displacement indwelling Urethral Cath   (because they had it in the wrong place)
S37.39XA  Injury Urethra  (they injured the Urethra due to the displace catheter)
then add whatever they state  R31.0 Gross Hematuria or N36.8 Urethral Bleed


----------



## KaylaRieken (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for the info debbiesom.


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry about that. Can I blame autocorrect??


----------

